# libinput up key maps to Print screen



## kpect (Mar 4, 2020)

Hello.
I've tried to use evdev/libinput xorg drivers recently, both map `UpArrow` to `PrintScreen` key. Actually I can use `UpArrow` if I comment out instructions in sxhkdrc file:

```
# take the screenshot
#Print
#        DATE=$(date '+%m%d%y-%H:%M'); import -window root ~/screenshot-${DATE}.png && sxiv ~/screenshot-${DATE}.png
```
but that doesn't look like a good solution. Playing with *XkbRules* and *XkbModel* in xorg.conf didn't help. Somebody faced this issue before?
BR,
Sergey.


----------



## kpect (Mar 4, 2020)

Tried with sysctl:

`kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=12`
`kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=6`

Actually that didn't affect anything.



```
$ doas libinput list-devices
Device:           System keyboard multiplexer
Kernel:           /dev/input/event0
Group:            1
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     keyboard
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      n/a
Nat.scrolling:    n/a
Middle emulation: n/a
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   none
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   n/a
Rotation:         n/a

Device:           System mouse
Kernel:           /dev/input/event1
Group:            2
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     pointer
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      disabled
Nat.scrolling:    disabled
Middle emulation: disabled
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   button
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive
Rotation:         n/a

Device:           AT keyboard
Kernel:           /dev/input/event2
Group:            3
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     keyboard
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      n/a
Nat.scrolling:    n/a
Middle emulation: n/a
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   none
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   n/a
Rotation:         n/a

Device:           IntelliMouse Explorer
Kernel:           /dev/input/event3
Group:            4
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     pointer
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      disabled
Nat.scrolling:    disabled
Middle emulation: disabled
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   button
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive
Rotation:         n/a
```


----------

